# Goodbye TDi ....... Hello RS!!!



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all,

Well ive gone and done it!! After 2.5 years of TDi ownership, i have traded her in for a brand new TT-RS  Talk about going from one end of the scale to the other!!!
I have just picked her up this afternoon and pictures are below!  

Obviously those that know me on here know ive done alot of mods to the TT TDi, i have managed to salvage some and some i couldnt. Not that im too fussed though as this RS is a BEAST! Just drove it 25 miles home and i wont be using the Radio as much as i used to, thats for sure!!! :mrgreen:



















Paul


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks stunning Paul congrats, enjoy 8) You kept that quiet :roll:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome Paul 8)

I didn't think you had the TDi that long. Well I can't believe I've had mine for coming on 4 year now either 

I hope to make the same move you did in a year or two but mine will be 2nd hand.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

You bloooody dark horse...... Top man for keeping it quite

just call me mr green


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well thats a good step up Paul, i bet you are still smiling after the 25mile drive
What a cracking motor


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cracking car Paul  well done


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow thats a massive jump! Both nice cars!

Cant believe you traded the TDi in with all them mods, I would have had a fair few off you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very very nice


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Stunning. The RS looks awesome on 20s.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet I was suspicious after your post on the DuTTch invasion thread about using lots of fuel 

The numberplate is nicely ironic too DU11 POH I think not 

Looks great in white, obviously been stirring lots of yogHurts :wink:

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys and gals 

I have kept it quiet as i can, i have dropped hints on the forum to which some people PM'ed me about :lol:

I told 6-7 people on the forum at last weeks Ultimate Dubs show also.

sixdoublesix.... ive managed to take most of the mods off mate, some i can use of the RS, others i cant. The ones i could of sold on you wouldnt of wanted, plus i had no standard parts to replace them with.

Charlie.... Numberplate will come off when the DVLA paperwork goes through as i still have my private plate. :wink: 
And yes, the yogurt is constantly stirred 

Paul


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Redscouse said:


>


Redscouse, looks awesome! You are making my decision even harder! :mrgreen:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks fantastic Im very jealous  Im sure you'll enjoy it very much


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice! I knew it would be on here pretty quickly after you picked it up. So when do the mods start :wink: And don't give me that crap like you did the other day " O but I won't mod this one" Bollux! Congrats again bud. I will have to show you have to really drive it!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Glad we've finally coverted you to some proper fuel. I'm sure you'll miss going to those agricultural shows this summer but no doubt there will be compensations.

Looks stunning!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice.  8)

Usefull link for you:

Click here


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nem said:


> Nice.  8)
> 
> Usefull link for you:
> 
> Click here


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was waiting for that...... 3.3 miles away  SHOULD just get there before it runs out :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Still cant stand that privacy glass, but it still looks awesome on the 20".

If only they were anthracite...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Paul,
As expected from all the hints; looks very nice in white and black. 

Did you tick all the option boxes? :lol:

What you need now is a list of mods to carry out . . . .

First off though - how are you going to get it to do as much as 20mpg? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Brian.....

Im already on 27mpg, give me some credit  Ive drove it home at 50mph and then give it a few blasts. Im going to play it sensible...... im aiming for 50mpg :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Options, has alot but not all the ones i may of wanted, missing some i would of liked. It was a 9 day old Demo when i signed the paperwork, im impatient and couldnt wait months to get one to my spec, plus doing it this way has saved me a package as they knocked alot of money off it.... bought it on an Audi 'Advantage' day so they did me a really good deal.

Paul


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks amazing mate... Now I know what your Facebook comments were all about 


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Very very nice Paul - I knew you were up to something 

Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh 8)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

what a beaut Paul. :mrgreen: 
enjoy it and safe driving.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking nice mate, welcome to the club 8)

How are the 20s riding, look good but are they breaking the back yet?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> Looking nice mate, welcome to the club 8)
> 
> How are the 20s riding, look good but are they breaking the back yet?


Well i cannot compare them to 19s on an RS, but i think it drives absolutely spot on IMHO!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am sure we will see the red figure in your sig increasing by another sizeable margin once you are used to it standard :roll: 

I am really very envious indeed :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

FLIEGEN BRITTAIN is going to be a blast :lol: :lol: :lol:

Linda says very nice m8....what have you called her :roll: :roll: she has called hers Dexter :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> she has called hers Dexter


Syd there is no way I would have confessed to that :lol:

BTW Paul nice to see you have got the best colour too


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

m4rky said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > she has called hers Dexter
> ...


she was at the side of me and i was typing under duress [smiley=argue.gif] lol


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Very nice Paul, just a shame your on nights on the pint evening, it would have been nice to see it in the flesh.
Remember not to fill it up with chip fat. :roll:


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Very very nice. Enjoy it.

Life is too short to worry about things like MPG


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments people 



TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Very nice Paul, just a shame your on nights on the pint evening, it would have been nice to see it in the flesh.
> Remember not to fill it up with chip fat. :roll:


Change the date then :lol: :lol: 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome machine Paul, super colour (shows all the dirt, so you will have to clean & polish every day just to maintain standards), seriously well done hope you really enjoy your new baby. Must admit that I am just a little bit :mrgreen:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Enjoy.

I was sure it was going to be red after the sig was updated a few days ago, then last night i thought it was daytona...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> I was sure it was going to be red after the sig was updated a few days ago, then last night i thought it was daytona...


A-Haaa!! Trickery! :lol:

Although if i had wrote 340BHP in white, nobody on the forum would of seen it :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous matey, exactly how I'd love one some day, white with 20's! Really does look fantastic, congratulations. 

Oh and what's an Audi advantage day?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Paul

Looks absolutely superb mate I am very jealous... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Hope you are going to get that number plate changed before April though mate?......or do you want me to change your ferry booking?... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

richie..... thanks mate. I got sent an Advantage day Invite which is basically a day for Audi owners to come in and get shown offers to trade in their current car for a new one. They slash the prices big time. I got an invite and went along. I was looking at Q7's just being nosey, and they knocked £9K off a new one if you part ex-ed in your current Audi lol.

trev....... on a serious note.... yes i will need the numberplate changing. I thought id have it all done in a few weeks but its gonna take a while as its an ex-Demo and they have to keep the original plates on the car for the first 3 months.
Could you change my booking details please  

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to Crewe Audi's advantage day two years ago where i bought our TTS for £5,000 off. Nice car Paul. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks beautiful mate, congrats.

Hope you have kept the bonnet to move to the rs. ;-)

I think peoples jokes about fuel costs are uncalled for. Your Tyres will cost way more. Lol


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hark said:


> Looks beautiful mate, congrats.
> 
> Hope you have kept the bonnet to move to the rs. ;-)
> 
> I think peoples jokes about fuel costs are uncalled for. Your Tyres will cost way more. Lol


Oh no I've just realised that all of the tractor jokes in the midlands are now going to be directed solely at me  Cheers Paul 

Don't suppose you kept that exhaust did you?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome 8)


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Congrats mate! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Stunning looking motor mate, i will look forward to seeing it.
It will look stunning on the next TT stand!.

Well done mate.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Paul
> 
> Looks absolutely superb mate I am very jealous... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope you are going to get that number plate changed before April though mate?......or do you want me to change your ferry booking?... :wink:


Jealousy is a very ugly feeling. 
I'm not jealous at all of that beautiful brand new 340bhp 4wd stunning white Audi TT RS sitting on some gorgeous 20inch polished wheels with a ferocious 5cyl turbo sound. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Looks beautiful mate, congrats.
> ...


 Mark, I think if you talk nicely to Paul, he may have a plough & a seed drill going cheap.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh dear Mark, looks like the jokes are on you now :lol:

I will stick up for you though mate 

(maybe)

Paul


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh dear Mark, looks like the jokes are on you now :lol:
> 
> ...


My oil burner mate has deserted me  Gutted


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

j8keith said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Cheers Keith


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Paul,    (trying to loooook suprised :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ).

Love the colour choice & wheels 8) 8) 8)

Any jobs goin at the yogurt factory :wink:

Nice one ...... Enjoy......


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks totally stunning and definitely what I fancy changing my S for.

Just need one of these Audi Advantage days to swing my way, not heard of one before but it would probably push my decision button for me :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andrew was just telling me your little secret this afternoon nice one mate 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments  

Im honestly smiling from ear to ear :twisted: :twisted:

Will take her for a few spins tomorrow while im off work

Paul


----------



## taimoor (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul,

Congratulations! Love the colour. What options have you opted for?

Enjoy your new car.

Cheers
T


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

taimoor said:


> Paul,
> 
> Congratulations! Love the colour. What options have you opted for?
> 
> ...


As mentioned earlier in this thread, i havent really opted for any as this was a 9 day old Demo, so i snatched it off the stealers with a nice price knocked off, but heres some of the options i have with this........

Sports Exhaust
AMI
Sat Nav 2011
20inch 7-arm polished RS4 alloys
LED Interior Light Pack
Privacy Glass
Dipping rear view mirror
Black Styling Pack
Folding / Dimming door mirrors
Acoustic Rear parking
BOSE sound system
High Beam Assist
Bluetooth

Im sure theres a few more but cannot think @ the moment 

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Check to see if you have Hill Hold Assist - or whatever it is called - many RSs have it by default.
Mine does even though I didn't spec it. 
Took me a year of perfect hill starts to find out.  :lol:


----------



## blane99 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello all ~ well thought I would jump on the RS bandwaggon 

Another white one ~ really pleased with it

http://195.171.43.168/pic1.jpg
http://195.171.43.168/pic2.jpg
http://195.171.43.168/pic3.jpg

Take care all

Andy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

blane99 said:


> Hello all ~ well thought I would jump on the RS bandwaggon
> 
> Another white one ~ really pleased with it
> 
> ...


Nice matey, welcome to the Ibis White TT-RS club :lol: :lol:



brittan said:


> Check to see if you have Hill Hold Assist - or whatever it is called - many RSs have it by default.
> Mine does even though I didn't spec it.
> Took me a year of perfect hill starts to find out.  :lol:


How do i go about checking that Brian... how does this work. Ive read about it briefly but as you say, they havent spec'ed it ?

Paul


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> taimoor said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


You scousers are all the same, can't let go of the rave scene and them beans! :wink:

How do you get invited to an Audi day?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> You scousers are all the same, can't let go of the rave scene and them beans! :wink:
> 
> How do you get invited to an Audi day?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Opppsss 

I dunno Six, i mean ive had about 3 of them through now since i had my TT TDi, and each one comes with your name and a code printed inside.... when you call to make an appointment, or go into the showroom on the day, you have to show your invitation or quote the code.
If you dont have one, you wont be considered for any of the deals they have on the day (or so i was told).... such deals as £15K off a brand new R8.... BARGAIN!!! :lol:

Paul


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

I love youre wheels!

Will you be tuning her? (has to be done imo)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TTRS_500 said:


> I love youre wheels!
> 
> Will you be tuning her? (has to be done imo)


I will get there eventually buddy. This is by far the fastest car ive ever owned, and ive jumped 180 odd BHP in one go from my other TT to get here.... so im gonna run her in and see how i feel (will more than likely Remap her though....)

Have you remapped yours? Gains? Losses?

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Check to see if you have Hill Hold Assist - or whatever it is called - many RSs have it by default.
> ...


I found out when I wanted to just let the car roll backwards down a slope in neutral. Took my foot off the brake and there was a short delay before the car moved.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > I love youre wheels!
> ...


That is true its a massive jump. Tune her once you get used to the power and it no longer "feels fast".

Mines got a revo map, forge intercooler and a full milltek race exhaust. It honestly is a rocket ship and is as quick as a 480hp 911 turbo!

Enjoy her, its gonna hurt once the time comes to buy some new rubber though my friend


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

brittan said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Mine does this, sure its not specced!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

500...... ok buddy ill keep that in mind. Sounds like a beast, hopefully i bump into you at a meet or event, i would like to see your RS  

Brian.... as simple as that? Ok... i will test this out tomorrow and see what happens 

Paul


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh WOW Paul! Really fantastic news mate - so chuffed for you as I know you've been keeping this one close to your chest and I've not said boo to a goose. Car looks beautiful! I can't wait to see it in the flesh. Many congrats again!!    
Hopefully i'll follow you in the not too distant future so keep us informed on your impressions. Mods will no doubt follow as well ...  
:wink: Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers Mark mate  

Why does everyone think ill mod this one? Im having a break :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## taimoor (Feb 20, 2011)

> PostPosted: Yesterday, 22:26
> 
> taimoor wroteaul,
> 
> ...


There you go paul, you have almost got everything ! Enjoy your new car and keep us posted. Put on some more pictures!

Cheers
T


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol: It's in your blood Paul - this car will not be standard for long I know :lol: :lol:

Truly stunning mate and couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke - a just reward for all your hardwork and the support you give to meets and members everywhere. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Mark
PS possible NW meet showcase mate at the Millstone??


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow. I'll say something nicer when I stop being so envious. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks stunning Paul. Enjoy & i'm looking forward to seeing it in the flesh soon.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Brian.... as simple as that? Ok... i will test this out tomorrow and see what happens
> 
> Paul


Be careful buddy, you don't want to roll your new toy backwards into someone's garden if you don't have it :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks all 

Mark...... EVERY NW meet so far this year has fallen on days im working 12 hour days, or 12 hour nights. The next one in April is the same, im halfway through a shift of nights then, so unfortunately i cannot make it 

Charlie..... i live in Farmers country, and there are plenty of deserted roads around here with a slight gradient on them, so ill test it out without rolling into anyones garden / car :lol:

Paul


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice car Paul. Enjoy it and try and keep it standard :lol: :lol:

I saw a beautiful 2011 RS in Daytona Grey in Cork the other day. Some day.......


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm glad you guys mentioned the hill hold assist, Ive noticed it too, but its definitely not specced, must come standard then


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Cheers Mark mate
> 
> Why does everyone think ill mod this one? Im having a break :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


Yeh right :roll: i basically drove from Manchester audi to awesome and had a stage 1 map put on the TTS, it was standard for less than 2 hrs 8)

Sod it..... Time to cash in the wife


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Mark mate
> ...


See thats the problem Syd, i have no wife to cash in.

Anyone got any spare wives they could donate to me so i can raise some cash for a Remap?  :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Mark...... EVERY NW meet so far this year has fallen on days im working 12 hour days, or 12 hour nights. The next one in April is the same, im halfway through a shift of nights then, so unfortunately i cannot make it
> 
> ...


Paul in Farmer's country they'll be calling you 'City boy' now that you've ditched your tractor! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No worries on the meet front mate - we'll catchup soon. :wink: Mark


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

That's one handsome motor..............................     :lol: :lol:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

WOWEEEEEEE!!!!! I'm not jealous. Much! :mrgreen:

That is really lovely. Must be a bit of a change from the Tdi. Mucho better noise. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> WOWEEEEEEE!!!!! I'm not jealous. Much! :mrgreen:
> 
> That is really lovely. Must be a bit of a change from the Tdi. Mucho better noise. :wink:


Funny you should say that........ in Blue Peter fashion...... heres one i made earlier.......








Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

para999 said:


> sounds like its farting :lol:


Smells like it too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the world of bigger power.
Hope your going to change that restrictive exhaust mate.
Steve


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> Welcome to the world of bigger power.
> Hope your going to change that restrictive exhaust mate.
> Steve


what restrictive exhaust ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful. 8)

Lessons to be learnt... :roll:

Don't ever get married then divorced. Don't ever get married then divorced. Don't ever get married then divorced. Don't ever get married then divorced. Don't have kids. Don't have kids. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm still learning. 

Congratulations. I'm very jealous.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice car. very nice car.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, that's all I can say, what a beauty. Congratulations Paul, it looks stunning, will hopefully catch up later in the year to see her in the flesh 8)


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fantastic noise and car


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> what restrictive exhaust ?


The 1 that you removed 2 cats from :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

correct so for £160 you can get the same performance.

Audi sports exhaust sounds better any way with the 2 rear cats removed.
but if you want to buy a new exhaust system I will buy the Audi oem unit off you


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > WOWEEEEEEE!!!!! I'm not jealous. Much! :mrgreen:
> ...


Thankyou Paul. That made me feel so much better................ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> Thankyou Paul. That made me feel so much better................ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No worries Roger....... anytime


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

mrdemon said:


> correct so for £160 you can get the same performance.
> 
> Audi sports exhaust sounds better any way with the 2 rear cats removed.
> but if you want to buy a new exhaust system I will buy the Audi oem unit off you


But isn't it illegal to remove the catalytic converters? In the UK? I think it is in the US.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

drdomm said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > correct so for £160 you can get the same performance.
> ...


This is interesting thing, i've been curious for years what effect removing catalytic converters would have in many cars in terms of sound since a friend of mine removed the one in his Gol GTI(a smaller Golf here in Brazil) that uses the same 16v 2.0 engine from the german MK2 Golf GTI 16V. The sound of the exhaust was amazing after that, it really transformed the sound. Is it possible to do it with the TT without having major problems?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

yes the readings are after the 1st cat

the next 2 two cats are just to get co2 down more.

so the car will pass and MOT and is still legal as it still has the 1st CAT.

this is where the extra power comes from, not by fitting a new exhaust system.
I did this also to my Porsche and got another 10BHp.

So i guess the same from the Audi.

the noise is much better also.


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

mrdemon said:


> yes the readings are after the 1st cat
> 
> the next 2 two cats are just to get co2 down more.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that is interesting info. The TT RS has 3 catalytic converters? Are they all the same part (number)?

So your advice is to do the "sports exhaust" and just remove the CO2 CATs? Very interesting.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> yes the readings are after the 1st cat
> 
> the next 2 two cats are just to get co2 down more.
> 
> ...


And how about the regular 2.0T? And by removing a CAT the engine management will not show any damage warning?


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

VerTTigo said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > yes the readings are after the 1st cat
> ...


He's saying that all the ECU readings come from sensors upstream of the "extra" CAT(s). So therefore, shouldn't have any warnings.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

drdomm said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > yes the readings are after the 1st cat
> ...


Not sure on that personally, the full milltek seems to offer a lot low down on the dyno, (see the S1 and S2 dyno plots in my sig on P1/P2) It also lets the tuners dial in more boost as there is less back pressure from the turbo with the larger downpipe which means cooler EGT's. However, Mrdemon does have a point, his S1 file (tweaked with SPS) is very strong and already boosts as much as it should in my opinion (Im sure he'll agree) Dialling in more boost on the TTRS just seems to cause more problems and a drop off in performance so the sweet spot seems to be around 1.4-1.45 bar which Mrdemon already has without the full milltek.

The RS's main cat is in the dowpipe, the 2 secondary cats are just to reduce noise. Mr demon has removed these 2 secondary cats and fitted a bypass pipe but the main restriction of the main cat is still stuck in the OEM downpipe.

I'd recommend the TBE, the noise is fantastic, but it is a little expensive for what it offers. I wouldn't pay Audi for the sports exhausts. The 2nd cat bypass is a good alternative though, more noise and probably releases some hp too.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Paul, looks stunning!!!!!! 8) Dear Santa................. :roll:

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

paulnlowe said:


> Paul, looks stunning!!!!!! 8) Dear Santa................. :roll:
> 
> Paul


Cheers buddy 

Paul


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooooohhhh! That is so nice!  Congratulations mate.


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats Paul, and welcome to the club! Assume NZ had been ditched in favour of the RS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Pricy147 said:


> Congrats Paul, and welcome to the club! Assume NZ had been ditched in favour of the RS :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes both NZ and AUS, although dont write me off going out there sometime in the future.

You coming on any European trips this year mate??

Paul


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Paul,
How are you finding the ride with the 20" rims on ?. Fantastic car you have there, really does look well, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Simon H said:


> Paul,
> How are you finding the ride with the 20" rims on ?. Fantastic car you have there, really does look well, regards, SIMON.


Hi Simon

Thanks for the comments, im loving the 20" rims if im honest. Fills those arches brilliantly and i think the ride is perfectly fine.
I cannot compared to 19s on the RS obviously as i havent had them, i had 19s on my TDi though and if im honest my ride on this RS is better.... but im putting that down to me lowering the TDi on 19s and i couldnt get my hand or fingers in the arches :lol:

Im not going to be an RS owner after serious performance and wont be doing 1/4 mile strip runs, so running on 20s is just fine for me..... makes the RS look like exactly that.... an RS 

Paul


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Paul, thats what i wanted to hear. I dont suppose we could be treated to some more photos of the wee beastie ?, particularly from the side view, and full frontal  , regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

A few more.... just for you Simon  (excuse me but its starting to get a little dirty and also i have a crap camera!!)




























Paul


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> A few more.... just for you Simon  (excuse me but its starting to get a little dirty and also i have a crap camera!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul is that brake dust on your front alloys


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just dirt i think Keith :roll: 

Paul


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Mate that really is one lovely TT


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

you lucky lucky b****rd paul

that is one gorgeous RS

cheers

nigel
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> A few more.... just for you Simon  (excuse me but its starting to get a little dirty and also i have a crap camera!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,
Thankyou very much for that, it is a beautiful beastie for sure. I hope its everything you wished for, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful looking car,congratulations.
Pictures of yours next then Simon ?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Just dirt i think Keith :roll:
> 
> Paul


Dirt     you mean you have got your car dirty, you're letting standards slip


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> beautiful looking car,congratulations.
> Pictures of yours next then Simon ?


 Hopefully in the very near future  .


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

That is stunning buddy, hope you are enjoying it, our turn Wednesday afternoon !!! Picking the MY11 up !!!!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very happy for you bud looks 8) I'm in all weekend. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Paul, and welcome to the club! Assume NZ had been ditched in favour of the RS :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Not sure about this year mate - but 100% up for going on the nordics trip next year....! how about you?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Paul did you keep the bonnet from your TDI, or did you just wash your hands of the bugger?  

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Pricy147 said:


> Not sure about this year mate - but 100% up for going on the nordics trip next year....! how about you?


Going to Germany next month, then im doing Trevs Alpina BliTTz in September which will be revisiting North Italy and some AWESOME roads  

I will also be looking into the Arctic TTour next year aswell 



Charlie said:


> Paul did you keep the bonnet from your TDI, or did you just wash your hands of the bugger?
> 
> Charlie


Still got the bonnet Charlie, its @ the TT Shop who i am in contact with over what to do with it :roll: :roll:

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you still live with your parents Paul?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Do you still live with your parents Paul?


Nope, got my own 5 bedroom house with double garage even though i only have the RS 

NOT!!!

Course i live with my parents. If i had my own place id have a Corsa 1.0 12v Life 5 door :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still live with your parents Paul?
> ...


Thought so. If i was not married and still lived at home i'd have an R8 not an RS.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Thought so. If i was not married and still lived at home i'd have an R8 not an RS.


Well you know what to do then....... :lol: :lol:

Plus... why have an R8 when my TT will soon be eating them for breakie? 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

audimad said:


> Do you still live with your parents Paul?


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

DAZ :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Thought so. If i was not married and still lived at home i'd have an R8 not an RS.
> ...


Living with my parents is no longer an option.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Living with my parents is no longer an option.


I never meant it like that Jeff, i just meant if we all wanted RS's and R8's, we may aswell all trade in our wives :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Living with my parents is no longer an option.
> ...


I know you never meant it like that. The reason why i have a TTS is because of my wife, if i didn't have Cherie then i wouldn't have an Audi.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

350 miles in....... and im STILL LOVING IT  

Just tonight done my first real motorway run and it was brilliant. MPG was hovering around 30mpg, even though ever now and again i give it some beans when a BMW or Merc decided to want to overtake me :lol: :lol:

BRILL!!

Paul


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> 350 miles in....... and im STILL LOVING IT
> 
> Just tonight done my first real motorway run and it was brilliant. MPG was hovering around 30mpg, even though ever now and again i give it some beans when a BMW or Merc decided to want to overtake me :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: especially the ones with the flashing light on top :lol: :lol:

Great to get a butchers of your new RS earlier Paul - the inside of your car smells SO brand new as well .... addictive .... plus all the toys you've got factored in .... full-on spec. ENJOY! :wink:

Mark


----------



## SuzukaGrey (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice going paul,

How many miles has your first tank returned so far?

350 miles sounds good on the clock.. i have already done 500 miles in 4 days  Loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

SuzukaGrey said:


> Nice going paul,
> 
> How many miles has your first tank returned so far?
> 
> 350 miles sounds good on the clock.. i have already done 500 miles in 4 days  Loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, ive filled it twice but ive put like £20-30 pound in each time, so i couldnt tell you. I will have to test out how many miles to the tank in the near future  

Glad you like yours, Suzuka was a colour i was looking out for, but couldnt turn down the offer on the Ibis White one  

Paul


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Im getting about 250-260 miles out of a full tank of momentum 99. :? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pricy147 said:


> Im getting about 250-260 miles out of a full tank of momentum 99. :? [smiley=book2.gif]


250 to 260 plus smile factor, dont you mean.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Pricy, you must be doing all town driving to get that as that's atrocious economy. Mines is 95% motorway, lowest I've seen is 330m to the tank, highest 420, usual 370. Filling up with 57l or so so about 15m after the 0 comes up in DIS.

That's not driving it lightly either, always manage a few spirited runs per tank. I go through a tank a week though so spending a lot on fuel. If I pop to the shops and back, 5-10m or so then I'm lucky to see 20mpg on the display. They drink fuel with town driving.

Bugger staying at home with the folks :lol: I was offski at 17, had enough of them.

Paul, are you itching for more power yet? You soon get used to it, complete different beast with 400 horsies.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Pricy, you must be doing all town driving to get that as that's atrocious economy. Mines is 95% motorway, lowest I've seen is 330m to the tank, highest 420, usual 370. Filling up with 57l or so so about 15m after the 0 comes up in DIS.
> 
> That's not driving it lightly either, always manage a few spirited runs per tank. I go through a tank a week though so spending a lot on fuel. If I pop to the shops and back, 5-10m or so then I'm lucky to see 20mpg on the display. They drink fuel with town driving.
> 
> ...


or 500.. :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmmmm tempted by Remapping, and most probs will do it, but not yet


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Pricy, you must be doing all town driving to get that as that's atrocious economy. Mines is 95% motorway, lowest I've seen is 330m to the tank, highest 420, usual 370. Filling up with 57l or so so about 15m after the 0 comes up in DIS.
> 
> That's not driving it lightly either, always manage a few spirited runs per tank. I go through a tank a week though so spending a lot on fuel. If I pop to the shops and back, 5-10m or so then I'm lucky to see 20mpg on the display. They drink fuel with town driving.
> 
> ...


You have got to be kidding me!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I do a lot of local town driving - but seriously - 370 to a tank - I dont think it would to that if I pushed it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

250-260 / 12g (55l) is only 21mpg, that's some going :lol: Must be all the town driving doing that, on an hours run at 70-80, it's easy to return 30mpg. 30mpg x 12.5g = 375. My DIS says 30.1mpg average and I do thrash the nuts off it too. I would say 40-50m of that 370 are hard miles, up to 6800 in the first 4 gears no probs the rest boring commuting miles. I fill up once a week so quite pleased with the 30 avg. I do run my tyres at 34 all round which definitely helps by about 4mpg over the 32/26 audi recommend.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Shameless video bump............








Paul

PS - Sub me on Utube!!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Freaking bril Paul mate - just subscribed ...  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive been getting 30+ mpg on motorways. 23 to 26 ish in town. But having that noise attached to the throttle cable doesnt help economy.
Cars done 4800 miles now and has an average of 25.5 mpg.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anakin said:


> Ive been getting 30+ mpg on motorways. 23 to 26 ish in town. But having that noise attached to the throttle cable doesnt help economy.
> Cars done 4800 miles now and has an average of 25.5 mpg.


Ive had mine for just short of 3,000K and im getting an average of 26.9mpg

Ive stopped driving to work which is only 3-4 miles away and used to kill the mpg and use it mainly now for travelling long distances, in which i easily get to 30mpg 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The Miss Daidy brigade.. :lol: 
Width of smile is all you need as a gauge.
Steve


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

lol

new you would eventually, good choice of wheels 

You need to lower it now, looks too high on 20's :-*


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> lol
> 
> new you would eventually, good choice of wheels
> 
> You need to lower it now, looks too high on 20's :-*


Dave why should i listen to you, your never around anymore mate. Im suprised you know what a TT is :lol: :lol:

And where were you for the Kent meet? We expected you to turn up and you didnt. Dissapointed mate!!

Paul


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

She looks sexual! and certainly shifts from the take off! I might need you RS for a little plan I have 

Shame I'm not around next weekend for the local event to me, would of been nice to see what she is all about.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> She looks sexual! and certainly shifts from the take off! I might need you RS for a little plan I have
> 
> Shame I'm not around next weekend for the local event to me, would of been nice to see what she is all about.


You need to get your priorities sorted mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > She looks sexual! and certainly shifts from the take off! I might need you RS for a little plan I have
> ...


I already have my friend


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Oooooo -no!!! The modding has begun! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look what i picked up this morning :roll:










Paul


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Oooooh! I told you you couldn't resist!!  8)

Looks quality Paul :wink: :wink:

Mark


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Oooooo -no!!! The modding has begun! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Look what i picked up this morning :roll:
> 
> ...


Told you so :lol: Niiiiice carbon. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im just going to do a few things....... nothing major...... honest   :lol:

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Im just going to do a few things....... nothing major...... honest   :lol:
> 
> Paul


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just a quick update on this thread.

Put the new carbon parts on the engine bay, liking the look of it ;










Also added the R8 Oil Cap and R8 Coolant Cap, which i havent taken a picture of yet.

Now also running REVO Stage 1 (400 - 410bhp) which the TT Shop stuck on for me around 2 months ago. Loving the extra power and torque, the car is totally transformed with the remap and is an absolute beast!!! Whether i go to Stage 2 or do anything else is yet to be seen, im always tempted by new mods, both performance and looks wise, but i dont want to do too much with my new RS!

Just a couple of videos i made if anybody is interested, nothing special but please have a look ......... subscribe if you wish, i try and make a new video every so often   ;











Paul


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Just a quick update on this thread.
> 
> Put the new carbon parts on the engine bay, liking the look of it ;
> 
> ...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Any plans to track the beat Paul?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

caney said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update on this thread.
> ...


Does your mum know your shite at quotes? :lol: :lol:



Hark said:


> Any plans to track the beast Paul?


Tempted Matt mate, very tempted, we shall see  

Paul


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

I was just watching Paul's video's on Youtube when this appeared in my suggestions box!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXQMNkNt ... re=related

TTRS thrashing an R8

Mark


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hark said:


> Any plans to track the beat Paul?


Get over to the Nurburgring, it's the mother of all track days.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Bloody ipad is shit for that lol


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

congrats mate beautiful machine!


----------

